# Leaking window



## mikeandju (May 13, 2005)

We have a Swift Bel Air 730 with a large double glazed window on the off side. This has persistently sprung leaks alonf its upper edge since new. I'm pretty sure this is because of the window/body seal failing - probably due to body flexing whilst travelling (it always seems to occur after about 400 miles into a tour). After previously being fobbed off with temporary fixes, last year I had the window re-seated professionally under warranty but it failed again!

Even if I get the window re-seated yet again I am not confident in it holding. Any ideas anyone? I thought there might be some guttering product with a run off flap that could be put along the upper edge of the window.

Mike Blayney :?


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Mike

Sorry to hear about your window bother - always really admired those Bel Airs. Afraid I cannot offer any help but I know there's another member on here with a Bel Air - she's called Bella and if you search the members list you should be able to send her a private message to ask if she has had any similar trouble and found a good solution.

Best of luck with it, and happy travels.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi

I have a similar problem with the dinette window in the Swift. If you come up with a solution, please post it here.

Cheers,

irishhomer


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Fiamma sell a stick on flexible rubber guttering that can be cut to size and fixed pretty much anywhere-it comes up on eBay from time to time, or you could buy from "Discountfiamma" or similar. Water used to get into the drivers door on my A class. Being a cheapskate, I found that a length of PVC channeling used for UPVC facia boarding fitted perfectly after being trimmed to size and stuck with trim tape. Instant gutter, at a fraction of the cost. Blends in nicely with the body too.


----------



## mikeandju (May 13, 2005)

IrishHomer said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a similar problem with the dinette window in the Swift. If you come up with a solution, please post it here.
> 
> ...


Somewhat late for a reply I know. We had the window resealed (3rd time!) by our local Swift agent. The (new) service engineer said it hadn't been done properly the last time (they were the ones that did it!). Anyway, after much spring and summer touring the window is still fine - no leaks.

My advice would be to persist until you find someone who knows how it should be resealed properly.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry, but I think that you need to check for water ingress in the panel beneath the window


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

I helped a friend whos's a tugger cure a leak in a large window - ingress from the top - with the famous captain tolleys...

as it was applied, because it is white, it was quite easy to see where the water was coming in as well - down the back of a rubber seal which when exmined with the eye, looked to be watertight.

chris


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

www.abp-accessories.co.uk/product.php?cat=12

Mike Blayney, try the above for guttering this is very easy too install and very effective.

Bob


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

that guttering looks interesting... out of interest, any ideas where you can get the guttering/seal that can be applied to the "edges" of the van - the right angle where the wall meets the roof? 

chris


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Chris, if its just for stopping black streaks from the water off the roof use the same stuff, but could be an expensive remedy.

Bob


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

nah... I was just curious, i'd seen a pic of a van that looked to have had a reseal, using what appeared to be a chunky plasic strip (90? angle) along the sides and down the back - I looked fairly chunky (and cool)...

chris


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*window leaking*

Only one cure. take the bugger out and refit it with attention to detail and good quality sealant, sikaflex preferably. I had leaks on two windows which were undetectable when exaining the window seals from the outside. However, removal and replacement cured the problem for me


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

My problem turned out to be the seal at the roof between side panels and roof, both sides. Local MH dealer took it in and stripped the seal off and resealed it. This did for about 8 months when I noticed as I was selling it that it had started leaking again! Dealer said 'you get that with lutons'!

IH


----------

